# Frothed milk



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Going to be a silly question but when you do cappuccino milk we go for end result of doubling what we started with so 50/50 milk bottom n foam ontop

When we do latte we go for kind of 20 rather than 50%froth.

When you want to try art - which type of milk is it closest to? Probably a weird question but only way i can describe it. Or is it completely different?


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Depends on the art.

you can do a lovely heart with a cappuccino foam.

But for more intricate designs like a Rosetta you're probably going to need something a little thinner


----------



## InfamousTuba (Feb 5, 2020)

Cappuccino foam can definitely work, but it is more foam than you need for better latte art. 20% foam isn't a terrible ratio. As a quick check my 350ml jug goes from 200ml to roughly 230-240ml after foaming.

The way you texture the milk and the milk you use can also have a big effect on latte art. For instance how do you make your milk for a latte?


----------

